# Books Not on Kindle!! Post a Cover!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As part of our wild Kindle Birthday Celebration, post a cover of a book you'd like to see Kindled!  Here's the catch!  Each posting must be unique!  If somone has already posted Harry Potter, you have to find something else!

Betsy


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

I want this on Kindle - Please Please


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I own two paper copies but I want it on "A Readable Moment"!











P.S. After 17 days...I've finally reached my 50th post. I must not have much to say


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would like to see this one...
Redeeming Love by Francine Rivers


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I know the author and I keep begging him for a Kindle version. No luck yet. Sigh...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> I own two paper copies but I want it on "A Readable Moment"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, but what you say is good! Good choice, I've clicked it!

Betsy


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

This is definitely the only way I'm going to get this book kindleized. I'll click on all yours if you click mine. Thanks!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

First book in the Mongo series from George Chesbro. Mongo, aka Dr. Richard Fredrickson, is a dwarf private investigator who worked as a circus performer to get his doctorate in criminology. A bit on the dark side with humerous aspects, this series has been hard to stick a label on.... some books in the series have been more or less straight PI novels, some have a supernatural aspect, some a science fiction aspect. Chesbro self-publishes his books these days, but they have gotten great reviews from such as *Otto Penzler*, legendary mystery editor/reviewer.

One of the few series that I have gone to the trouble of getting a complete set of signed firsts. There's no contact info on his web site ( www.dangerousdwarf.com ), so I content myself with clicking on the "I'd like to see this on the Kindle" link.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> First book in the Mongo series from George Chesbro. Mongo, aka Dr. Richard Fredrickson, is a dwarf private investigator who worked as a circus performer to get his doctorate in criminology. A bit on the dark side with humerous aspects, this series has been hard to stick a label on.... some books in the series have been more or less straight PI novels, some have a supernatural aspect, some a science fiction aspect. Chesbro self-publishes his books these days, but they have gotten great reviews from such as *Otto Penzler*, legendary mystery editor/reviewer.
> 
> One of the few series that I have gone to the trouble of getting a complete set of signed firsts. There's no contact info on his web site ( www.dangerousdwarf.com ), so I content myself with clicking on the "I'd like to see this on the Kindle" link.


I've read those, really liked them! I was happy to click! Klickety-klick!

BTW, are you sure www.dangerousdwarf.com is George Chesbro's website? I think it's a fan website... it's registered to a Hunter Goatley(?)....here's his principal website http://www.goatley.com/hunter and he mentions www.dangerousdwarf.com.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It may not be Chesbro’s personal web site, but it seems to be the one he tells everyone to go to. I think it’s mentioned in the back of his latest books.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

For the life of me, I am unable to do that Link Maker thing. I have my attempt up above.

This is the book I'd like to add:

http://www.amazon.com/First-Man-Rome-Colleen-Mccullough/dp/0061582417/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226685168&sr=8-7


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Here's one I'd like: The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok, I give up ... how are y'all getting the cover into the message?


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyway, here's the cover:











Ok, so it's rather juvenile, but hey - I read to relax!

_modified by Leslie to add the cover and KB link_


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Here's one I'd like: The Time Traveler's Wife


Oh - you are right. I really want this one too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> For the life of me, I am unable to do that Link Maker thing. I have my attempt up above.
> 
> This is the book I'd like to add:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/First-Man-Rome-Colleen-Mccullough/dp/0061582417/ref=pd_bbs_sr_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1226685168&sr=8-7


Suzanne, it looks like you did everything right except for the image. The image you provided










is the "Look Inside" image. This is not the image you want.

Be sure your cursor is not over the little pop up box that appears when you hover over the image, move down so you are over the actual book cover image.

If you are using Internet Explorer, "right-click" on the image itself, and select "Properties". Then a dialog box will pop up with information about the image (protocol, type, address, size and dimensions.) Click before the http: in the addrss and drag DOWN until all is highlighted. It will probably end in .jpg . Make sure you get all of it. That's what you paste into the image URL on the Kindleboards Link Creator.

If you are Firefox, "right-click" on the image and select Copy Image Location. Read carefully, there are other copy options. Then paste it into the image URL on the KIndleboards Link Creator.

I've done the same thing! In fact there is hardly a mistake you can make on the computer that I haven't made. Feel free to post again and practice. PM me if you want help.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Ok, I give up ... how are y'all getting the cover into the message?


We use the magical Kindleboards link-maker, up at the top of the page.

Go to Amazon, right click on the cover, select "copy image location."

In the link-maker, paste it in the Image URL box and choose Create Kindleboards link.

Voila! Done!

L

Edit: Oh, I see Betsy gave more detailed directions than me. Thanks, Betsy! And I only use firefox so I forget about the IE instructions...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Anyway, here's the cover:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a FAQ on adding cover images. See http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.0.html . Give it a try and let me know if you have any questions!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> We use the magical Kindleboards link-maker, up at the top of the page.
> 
> Go to Amazon, right click on the cover, select "copy image location."
> 
> ...


I only use Firefox too, and why isn't everybody? But, there are those among us....


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, blow me down, matey! It's much easier on Firefox! Thank you so much Betsy!

IE is my default browser because I'm a beta tester on Pogo and you can only beta test on IE. But I'll just use Firefox for this site now. Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it's MUCH easier on Firefox, I was suprised what a PITA it was on IE.  Good job!!!!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

The other evening there was a thread on the forum with a step-by-step instruction complete with pictures. I sat here for OVER AN HOUR trying to master it!!! But I was on IE. Finally gave up and went to bed. PFFFFTTT IE!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

A PITA indeed!!    Suzanne, I have been trying to accomplish this for some time. Even with the wonderful step by step instructions written for me, after an hour I STILL could not get it. I am so happy I am not the only slow learner here. I'm at work but over the weekend I will try firefox, I have been using IE also. It doesn't help that I am easily frustrated either. I'm the type that needs someone to sit & show me.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

I am certain you will get it on Firefox first time. Just right click that image and click Copy Image Location.  It's just toooooo easy now!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, we're getting some good posts on here!  Be sure to read down and click on the suggestions!  We'll get all these books on Kindle yet!

Betsy
who is working her way down the list!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzanne or Betsy, IE is my browser on my home computer. The first step will be to install firefox on my computer when I get home & then follow the Link Maker instructions, right?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Suzanne or Betsy, IE is my browser on my home computer. The first step will be to install firefox on my computer when I get home & then follow the Link Maker instructions, right?


Right.

And then you'll say to yourself, why did I put up with IE for so long? LOL

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I've mentioned this before but I'll mention it again...this book is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee. I wish this was available in a Kindle version because I am dying to read it but I just don't do paper anymore! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Suzanne or Betsy, IE is my browser on my home computer. The first step will be to install firefox on my computer when I get home & then follow the Link Maker instructions, right?


That's correct. Firefox is very easy to install, go to http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/ It will even import your IE bookmarks as I recall. Mostly pretty similar to IE, I don't think you'll have any problems adapting. Don't hesitate to ask!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I've mentioned this before but I'll mention it again...this book is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee. I wish this was available in a Kindle version because I am dying to read it but I just don't do paper anymore! LOL


I've been having some problems with my laptop computer and with my knee problems I'm too lazy to get up and go to the desktop. Does anyone else get "in her name" when you click on Leslie's post below?

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Bets, I installed Firefox here at work but I can't find my favorites that were on IE, any idea where they would be?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been having some problems with my laptop computer and with my knee problems I'm too lazy to get up and go to the desktop. Does anyone else get "in her name" when you click on Leslie's post below?
> 
> Betsy


I do! That's bizarre. Let me try to fix it.

EDIT: Okay, fixed. And I think I figured out what my mistake was, too. I forgot to put the ISBN in. Although Mike would probably be thrilled that all my links led to his book!

L


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

There are two I'm DYING to get:










Dragonsong









and










Stranger in a Strange Land


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Bets, I installed Firefox here at work but I can't find my favorites that were on IE, any idea where they would be?


http://kb.mozillazine.org/Import_bookmarks#From_Internet_Explorer


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Linda: The wizard works great.  Just go to File-->Import  Two clicks and you'll have all your Favorites and History back.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jim! I will have to play with this once I get home. I did find my favorites under bookmarks after I posted the question.

Do I hit reply or new topic & then go to Link Maker  (I tried that but the reply window closed when I went back to paste)?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

Hit the "Open a new tab" button.  It looks like a tabbed folder with a green + over it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks to everybody for answering Linda--I was in the middle of a response when my laptop spontaneously restarted.  I need to take a break from KindleBoards and do maintenance.

Maybe I could shovel off a space on the desk and work on it while I use the Desktop....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I do! That's bizarre. Let me try to fix it.
> 
> EDIT: Okay, fixed. And I think I figured out what my mistake was, too. I forgot to put the ISBN in. Although Mike would probably be thrilled that all my links led to his book!
> 
> L


I would have just fixed it, but it was the second time today it had happened, and the last time the posters had indicated that the link worked for them (or so they thought, LOL!) and I thought maybe it was something my ailing laptop was doing.

Betsy


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

hope I did this right we shall see. It is Nora Roberts Carolina Moon. I have hit the request button so much I think I broke it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For someone who removed their post....


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I feel somewhat sorry for Amazon right now.  After clicking on all these titles they have no idea anymore what to recommend to me.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

One I would LOVE LOVE LOVE on Kindle is:











It is three books. The first book of the trilogy if bought separately is:


----------



## Arby (Nov 5, 2008)

This title might not be for everybody but I did not want to see this book end. If you are the least bit interested in musical theatre I think you will enjoy this - it is hilarious!!
This is a book I could read whenever I want to cheer my self up - thus I want it on my Kindle.











I have been clicking on all the request for Kindle links - I am also seeing some interesting titles. Great - I really need to spend more money on books right now 

PS First time trying the link maker - forgive me if this doesn't work.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Dear Kindle buddies:

I am creating some video tutorials to help members figure out how to use features on this forum.  My first attempt is posted on YouTube, however my production quality needs much work.

*KindleBoards Link Maker Tutorial - Firefox*





If you have any comments, please post them on this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,669.0.html


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I want the first one for my job - learning and development. The other 2 for pleasure reading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Arby said:


> This title might not be for everybody but I did not want to see this book end. If you are the least bit interested in musical theatre I think you will enjoy this - it is hilarious!!
> This is a book I could read whenever I want to cheer my self up - thus I want it on my Kindle.


Oh, this sounds terrific. Just the sort of book I love! Unfortunately, the publisher, Alyson, is in transition right now (it's been bought by a bigger conglomerate) and things seem to be in a disarray. I've heard from several authors who aren't getting paid, etc. Not a good situation. Probably turning print books into ebooks is very low on their priority list, unfortunately.

L


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't promise to stop..... this is like a new toy... these are actual books I do want to read on Kindle though!!


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a collection of the best sea adventures ever written (IMHO). I would buy this in a heartbeat so I could reread these whenever I wanted on my Kindle. I own all the series in pbooks but would really like to have them Kindleized.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Kirstin, one of your books is available on Kindle!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Kirstin, one of your books is available on Kindle!


NO FREAKING WAY!! I've been clicking this one for 6 months and finally GAVE UP looking!  OK folks - it works!!! CLICK AWAY!!

Thanks Suzanne!!


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> NO FREAKING WAY!! I've been clicking this one for 6 months and finally GAVE UP looking! OK folks - it works!!! CLICK AWAY!!
> 
> Thanks Suzanne!!


Publisher: Ballantine Books (October 28, 200

Just over 2 weeks. Who knew??


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

You are so welcome! What I just did was I went through this thread once again from page 1 and clicked on all the books and asked AGAIN for them to be on Kindle! When I clicked on that book, there was no place for me to click that I wanted this book on Kindle!! Woo Hoo! We are having an effect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> NO FREAKING WAY!! I've been clicking this one for 6 months and finally GAVE UP looking! OK folks - it works!!! CLICK AWAY!!
> 
> Thanks Suzanne!!


The power of KindleBoards! Keep clicking, folks! Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I still think it would be great if we'd get an email from Amazon for books we clicked if they every became available.  It would have saved me looking stupid.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, an email would be nice. But don't think you looked stupid. When you put that title here on the board, it was NOT available on Kindle.


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Sure would be nice to get an email.  Seems like a trivial function to add, to me.  It would really increase sales with no human effort after the function was implemented.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kirstin said:


> I still think it would be great if we'd get an email from Amazon for books we clicked if they every became available. It would have saved me looking stupid.


Kirstin, not stoopid, and your reaction to learning it was now available was priceless and a reiteration to all of us of the importance of clicking! Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kirstin, not stoopid, and your reaction to learning it was now available was priceless and a reiteration to all of us of the importance of clicking! Klickety-klick!
> 
> Betsy


 thank you Betsy. That was sweet. I still feel silly for not noticing when I was doing the link.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This is book three in a trilogy. 


















and 









are ready for whispernet. I'll be posting my ode to the _Straw Men_ trilogy tomorrow in the under-appreciated authors thread.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I only use Firefox too, and why isn't everybody? But, there are those among us....


I am married to a Microsoft Developer... I use IE and I don't use Apple anything!! 
I love my hubby!!


----------



## Arby (Nov 5, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Oh, this sounds terrific. Just the sort of book I love! Unfortunately, the publisher, Alyson, is in transition right now (it's been bought by a bigger conglomerate) and things seem to be in a disarray. I've heard from several authors who aren't getting paid, etc. Not a good situation. Probably turning print books into ebooks is very low on their priority list, unfortunately.
> 
> L


What a shame. My experience with mergers/takeovers is that the first priority is to give bonus money to board members and then lay enough people off to cover the expenses. I think you are right in guessing that ebooks would be dead last in the list of priorities, right after author compensation. Hopefully, I will be proven wrong. Thanks for the inside scoop!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Angela said:


> I am married to a Microsoft Developer... I use IE and I don't use Apple anything!!
> I love my hubby!!


As I said, there are those among us... 

Good reason!

Betsy


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

Crush, agree wholeheartedly with your O'Brien selection. Let me add in my favorate Nordhoff & Hall trilogy of the events of the Bounty:

























** to those having trouble with pictures read up a few posts the directions were provided so I will not restate, just want to add. The link found in properties must start with http and and end with jpg -- I had to go over to barnes and nobles because the links in amazon did not work.

To request on kindle:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Florida Kev said:


> Crush, agree wholeheartedly with your O'Brien selection. Let me add in my favorate Nordhoff & Hall trilogy of the events of the Bounty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous books! Also The Hurricane. I haven't read any of those in years.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

There is a third in this series, but no image is available.











*FYI: the link maker and YouTube presentation refer to the ASIN number. If the ASIN number is not listed the ISBN-10 should be used (the ISBN-13 may work also - haven't tried it).*

OMG - Cush!!! Yes!!!!!!!!! How could I forget about Aubrey and Maturin!! I would break my $9.99 max pay rule for that set!!!

Y'all have a great weekend.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

There is also a terrific PC adventure game called _Rama_ based on the books. If you die during the game, you get a FMV clip of Clarke himself explaining what you did wrong.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I use IE and I don't use Apple anything!!


Apple doesn't have anything to do with Firefox, they have their own browser called Safari.

Mike


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

For fans of Sue Grafton, Karen Kijewski's Kat Colorado series was entertaining. Sadly, not available on Kindle and she hasn't published in 10 years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I'm watching the Wizard of Oz and I'd like to get this book on Kindle:










Popular showbiz historian Cox departs from his usual fare of hokey TV shows like The Munsters and I Dream of Jeannie to revise and retitle his 1989 book about the midgets who impersonated the Munchkins in the 1939 Hollywood classic The Wizard of Oz. Cox tells where they came from (many were European immigrants, and the core of their ranks were professional performers from the troupe Singer's Midgets), how they fared during filming (Toto got paid more per week than any of them), what they did off the set (nothing like the carousing Judy Garland told Jack Paar about 20 years later), and what thereafter became of those among them who stayed in show business. Sidebars on the major regular-sized Wizard participants and other pertinent topics fill out the text, and a huge helping of riveting photos ensures that this item will be heavily browsed for years to come. Ray Olson

Product Description
In November 1938, a crowd of over 120 tiny actors ambled through the gates of Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer studios in Hollywood. They were about to become Munchkins in the classic film The Wizard of Oz. This most popular and acclaimed film made the reputations of Judy Garland and many others by, ironically, the diminutive actors and actresses who peopled Munchkinland weren't even listed in the credits. Most of us have never even heard their names but now their story is told, as thirty ex-Munchkins reveal their amazing personal stories. This book offers brand-new perspectives on the filming of the movie and what went on behind the scenes. We learn about life on the set, how they were recruited, intimate memories of the stars and the Munchkins' lives before and after Oz. Over 300 photographs, many never before published, illustrate and enhance the lively text


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

The first 3 books and the 5th book of this series is available on Kindle but this is the 4th and it is not. Puzzling! and frustrating as I've read the first 3 and want to read this one on Kindle.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Apple doesn't have anything to do with Firefox, they have their own browser called Safari.
> 
> Mike


Yes, I am aware of that... son-in-law is Apple through and through... the Apple reference had to do with iStuff.


----------



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd like to know how to do that, also!

ZU


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

My brother-in-law wrote two books (self-published) and they are available on Amazon. BTW, they are simply awful.   But what I did was I clicked on them that I wanted them for the Kindle. I'll be curious to see if he hears from Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> My brother-in-law wrote two books (self-published) and they are available on Amazon. BTW, they are simply awful.  But what I did was I clicked on them that I wanted them for the Kindle. I'll be curious to see if he hears from Amazon.


Now, of course, we want to know the name...

Is your BIL Stefhen f.d. Bryan?  Oh wait, that book is already in a Kindle edition...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've read those, really liked them! I was happy to click! Klickety-klick!
> 
> BTW, are you sure www.dangerousdwarf.com is George Chesbro's website? I think it's a fan website... it's registered to a Hunter Goatley(?)....here's his principal website http://www.goatley.com/hunter and he mentions www.dangerousdwarf.com.


Betsy-

Drat. Chesbro died yesterday:

===================================
11/18/08

I am very sad to report that George Chesbro died this morning after an illness.

Like all of you, I am a huge fan of George's work. My friendship with him began in 1999 when I sent him a letter describing the fan website that I had created for his work. He liked what I'd done, and over the next couple of months, the fan site was transformed into Dangerous Dwarf, the official George C. Chesbro website.

I've very much enjoyed my friendship with George and Robin over the years, and I will miss being able to correspond with him.

I'm sure Mongo and Garth will miss him, too.

Hunter
Webmaster for DangerousDwarf.com 
===============================

Mike


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Susan M said:


> Oh - you are right. I really want this one too.


Me too!! loved the book! hmmm book cover didn't make it.. The Time Traveler's Wife


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

edited: Yea me! I did it. Thanks all for the posts on how to get the picture link in!!
edited: ooops - forgot to say I want the trilogy!

TheresaM

























Klickety-klick!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

and this series










TheresaM



























Whew I did it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> and this series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you have the image thing down, see if you can make your links clickable. We have a link maker, you can find it under Link Maker at the top of every page. Getting the images is often the toughest part. Read through the instructions and give it a try! We'll help. In addition to making the images clickable (taking you to Amazon to look at the book info) our link credits Kindleboards if you make a purchase. This helps defray the costs of running Kindleboards.

Good job on getting the pics in there!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok I can figure out the picture link part but not getting it to link to kindleboards. Since i'm at work <shhhh!>  I'll wait tell I get home to read through the instructions.

Thanks for fixing up the other one for me! I'll do the Freedom's Choice Series when I'm home so I can practice.

TheresaM


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> My brother-in-law wrote two books (self-published) and they are available on Amazon. BTW, they are simply awful.  But what I did was I clicked on them that I wanted them for the Kindle. I'll be curious to see if he hears from Amazon.


ROFLMAO! He's not alone!


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Getting ready to add as many as I can stand from my A Wish List.  On the books that I really want, I try to contact the publisher directly.  I have had some success.  Also, being the Taurus that I am, I go thru my wish list weekly and use the Kindle request buttons on all.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Thirteen Orphans


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Legends Walking: A Novel of the Athanor


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, I couldn't add all 36. Its just too exhausting 
The Egyptian: A Novel


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, I couldn't add all 36. Its just too exhausting
> The Egyptian: A Novel


I liked the movie, so i clicked to request a Kindle edition.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Every book by R.A. Salvatore about Drizzt Do'Urden. I've posted the box sets. I think that will work too, at least I hope!



























TheresaM
hmmmm, maybe I better learn to read books that aren't in series...... sure that will happen, about the time pigs fly LOL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Every book by R.A. Salvatore about Drizzt Do'Urden. I've posted the box sets. I think that will work too, at least I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works for me! Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Klickity Klick, I have clicked all your wishes.....now my clicker is sore  
TheresaM


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Add in my clicks


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Every book by R.A. Salvatore about Drizzt Do'Urden. I've posted the box sets. I think that will work too, at least I hope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One is on fictionwise.com: http://www.fictionwise.com/ebooks/eBook76184.htm


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Cool Thanks! Now I just need to read up to that one


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I haven't figure out how to do the picture thing here yet but here is a link to The Hunger Games.











I'll try and figure out how to do it then I'll come back and edit.

_(I added the link; feel free to redo yourself as practice!---Betsy)_

Betsy


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

theresam


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

> (I added the link; feel free to redo yourself as practice!---Betsy)
> 
> Betsy


Thank you Betsy!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome!

I've done my periodic clicking on all the ones posted here.

Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## eyespy (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've set them up so they're clickable!  Click to request on Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

eyespy said:


>


click... click... and over again!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

It won't happen for a couple of years. Click all you want, it's gonna be awhile. Tolkein's estate is _extremely_ guarded about his books, as a batch of unauthorized editions came out in the 60's. Ballantine Books finally legitimately got the copyright in the late 60's and has guarded it jealously ever since. And with good reason--the release of the movies brought a huge upsurge in DTB sales.

Seriously--click all you want. It's going to be awhile.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It won't happen for a couple of years. Click all you want, it's gonna be awhile. Tolkein's estate is _extremely_ guarded about his books, as a batch of unauthorized editions came out in the 60's. Ballantine Books finally legitimately got the copyright in the late 60's and has guarded it jealously ever since. And with good reason--the release of the movies brought a huge upsurge in DTB sales.
> 
> Seriously--click all you want. It's going to be awhile.


I am a patient person... I can click and do my part!


----------

